# School me on Hammocks



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Got into bikepacking last year. Used a cheapo UL tent. Tent itself was fine. I don't like carrying the poles and stakes, and even with a air mattress, I cannot get comfy and wind up feeling like I aged 30 years the next morning, as I have a bad low back (usually have to sleep with legs elevated). 

So, I am looking at hammocks, although I am aware they are colder.

I do an early 100 mile camping trip in April. Last year it got down to 40, rained, and was very windy. Spring here in WI is unpredictable, so that could very well happen again. Having never slept in a hammock, I cannot justify close to $350-$450 on a hammock, new lines, rain fly, and the uber-expensive underquilts.

As such, I have been looking at cheaper alternatives to an underquilt. I have seen some people suggest using a air mattress or CF pad. I have also seen some suggestion of using a sleeping bag as a burrito cover over the hammock. Are any of these alternatives workable? The sleeping bag burrito seems to be the most attractive option....although I would then need to bring 2 sleeping bags probably???? Also, I am going to try and go rackless this year on my bike set up, so the big bulky pad is not very attractive

Thoughts, opinions, advice please.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

skankingbiker said:


> Thoughts, opinions, advice please.


Try and borrow a hammock to make sure you'll sleep comfortably in one before you buy one since that seems to be your #1 goal.

I've got a hammock and I prefer my tent most of the time. The hammock is colder and more bulky/heavy than my tent.

There are some very comfy air mattresses to sleep on these days so it may be worth another look depending on what type of pad gave you a bad sleep.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

All you'd ever need to know.


----------



## ericpulvermacher (Nov 1, 2008)

I used a hammock for about a month back when I moved north and didn't have a lot of rent money. 3.5m of lightweight nylon with knots tied in each end, tied to a couple of trees and a tarp stretched above as a fly worked quite well. Using a thermarest inside, a blanket and a sleeping bag around the whole lot and I was good to -10˚C.

Minus the thermarest the whole setup probably cost about $50 packed into a stuff-sack and weighed less than a tent.


----------



## mblevins (Jan 26, 2014)

I camp with a hammock once a year on an annual camping trip. I really like it for comfort, but as you say chilly below 50 degrees. I use a cheap 2" closed cell mattress -- kinda bulky, but really good insulation. I look forward to sleeping in my hammock, where as I never actually enjoy sleeping in a backpacking tent (but +1 on new mattresses, some are quite nice). 

I also have a half bug net and rain fly. I don't have an under quilt, just the closed cell mattress. I have a 35 degree bag, and I'm good to 45 or so.

(I take a tent on trips otherwise, as aside from my annual trip in the spring, I'm above the tree line in the Sierras. No trees, not so good for hammocks.)


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

www.hammockforums.net

Pretty easy to make your own hammock; check out Just Jeff's Hammock Camping Page

Ripstop by the Roll for quality fabric. I made my current hammock out of 1.0 HyperD and it packs down to about the size of a baseball and weighs about 4 or 5 ounces.

Many people use pads instead of underquilts, including myself. I use a NeoAir; not necessarily cheap, but works well in the hammock and I can use it on the ground as well. Plus it packs small for bikepacking. Regular self-inflating pads or closed-cell foam pads work as well. Generally you'll want a wider pad in a hammock - 20" wide pads are too narrow & won't cut it.

Top quilt - an unzipped mummy bag works fine.

You'll also need a tarp for rain protection - many options from cottage vendors, e.g. Arrowhead Equipment (no affiliation).

Hammocks definitely have a steeper learning curve to get comfortable; they're not nearly as plug-and-play as a tent is.

But the ability to make camp virtually anywhere there are trees, regardless of terrain, is a big advantage in my opinion.


----------



## sullivan17 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have lower back issues as well which also led me to trying out hammocks. I'm still fairly new to it, and as such I'm not yet consistent with rigging it up, but when I get it set up well it's really comfortable and makes for a great night sleep.


----------



## Spinymouse (Jul 11, 2010)

I also have lower back issues. This, and the well established fact that the ground is now harder, colder, and lumpier than it was 30 years ago, has led me to also try out hammocking.

My first trip with my new hammock was late last summer. It was a huge improvement in comfort over sleeping on the ground. I slept very comfortably, right from my first night out. It was a three night trip, and I actually got as much sleep each night as I could need or want. That has not been my tenting experience.

I used a closed cell foam pad under me and it worked fine to keep me warm. My hammock has a double layer, which kept the pad right in place all night long. As a blanket, I used an Army poncho liner. Temps were in the mid-fifties overnight. Cozy comfortable.

As for fiddling with the set-up: no problem. Practice setting it up a couple of times in your back yard and you'll be fine in the field.

If you do try out a hammock, make sure you get one that lets you lie diagonally, so your body remains somewhat straight. The hammocks I used as a kid all made me lie like a banana, so I slept poorly and either my knees or my back hurt. Not so with my new diagonal-lay hammock.


----------



## dh024 (Dec 11, 2010)

I go back and forth between my hammock and my ultralight tent. I have tried all kinds of sleeping pads, and never found anything to even come close to the comfort of the hammock. They really excel in the backcountry where finding suitable trees to hang is not an issue, and lots of people share that opinion (best night's sleep ever). Without an underquilt they are definitely cold, but I found that an undercover and a cheap reflective foam pad solved that. Underquilts are also very popular (albeit somewhat expensive).

But if I am on a trip where I know I will be staying at campgrounds, I usually opt for my tent. I have had some hassle at some campgrounds hanging a hammock, often because campground staff thought I would damage the trees. In some campgrounds, I just had a hard time finding a campsite with suitable trees. Plus, you don't have the same privacy in a hammock and tarp as you do with an enclosed tent. And to be honest, my tent is lighter and packs smaller than my hammock. So my choice of shelter always depends on where I will be camping.


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

There are several inexpensive options in regards to hammocks and camping. In regards to a cheap underquilt Yukon Outfitters just released a new underquilt that is comfort rated down to 35 degrees. It's 68 bucks on their website. Also Arrowhead Equipment has a 3/4 underquilt for $100. It'll get you down even lower with a small pad underneath your feet. Then you just use your sleeping bag as a top quilt.

I personally use a Hammock Bliss Sky Bed hammock. It has an internal sleeve for a pad so it doesn't move around. I sleep better in it than any bed. 

I recommend you watch some videos on YouTube by Shug. Just put shugemery in the search field and he has dozens of videos on all aspects of hammock camping. He even has one where he camped out comfortably in -40 degrees.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been sold on hammock camping since my first night in my Hennessy. One thing I haven't been able to work with is sleeping on a pad in my hammock. Every time I tried, I would end up throwing it out of the tent halfway through the night. Maybe I just move around too much. Bradym77's hammock with a built in sleeve might solve this issue. 

Closed cell foam pad is definitely the most economical way to go, but the pad is also bulky to carry, and I never found it good to sleep on. Underquilt is probably the most effective, easily packed, and most expensive way to go. I'll probably end up there at some point, but I'm not ready to spend the money yet. With the Hennessy, thankfully, there's a Middle Way. They have under-insulation kits made specifically for their line of hammocks. It uses an open cell foam pad that packs better and it has another layer of fabric underneath that. There's lots of ways to supplement the system, too, by putting in a space blanket, extra clothing, whatever you have. One time I borrowed a fellow camper's decorative quilt to put under there and was very toasty. They also have an over cover (sold separately) that serves as wind break on the top of the hammock which can add a little more comfort when it's really chilly.

Hennessy was my first hammock, and is still my main hammock. I am interested in some other styles, but Hennessy was easy to start with because I found the hammock on sale, it comes with a tarp, and their "Super Shelter" insulation kit runs for less than most underquilts.

But you may not escape the stakes. Some hammocks even have poles, but many (most, I would guess) do not. But you still have to stake out a tarp over you if there's a chance of rain. With the right tarp, though, that might only amount to two stakes. I also stake out the sides of my hammock to keep the sleeping area spread out, but that's not always necessary, and sometimes I don't bother. But with the stock Hennessy tarp, I think the tarp and hammock used the same stakes, so still only two stakes. I now use a tarp that has a little more coverage, but also stakes down more places. I'm probably carrying half a dozen stakes now.

I understand that there are ultra-lite tent set-ups that rival a hammock in terms of weight and space, but for me it's all about comfort. If you can't get comfortable on the ground, you should definitely try one out.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a Tarptent Cloudburst 2 which is quite a lightweight tent and which packs very small. It's a nice shelter, but I use a hammock when I can because it's infinitely more comfortable to me than sleeping on the ground. Especially in the summertime when it's so warm at night. I'm quite warm-bodied, and the cooler nature of a hammock is a huge advantage when it doesn't drop below 70F at night. I have used the hammock in sub-freezing temps with a CCF pad as my under-insulation. It's not my favorite, but it works.

My hammock setup is an ENO Doublenest with a Warbonnet bugnet. I use various tarps depending on my needs. I have a 12x12 Guide Gear tarp for bad weather and it was maybe $25. It's big enough that I can fit a pair of hammocks underneath it and stay dry in a very vigorous storm. 2 stakes minimum for it, but more stakes/lines will give a more secure pitch in the wind. I sleep SO MUCH BETTER in the hammock than on the ground, so I generally only use the tent when I absolutely have to, due to campground rules or a lack of trees, mostly. Sometimes cold temps will persuade me to use the tent, if I'm not feeling very hardy at the moment.

With the way the Warbonnet bugnet encloses the whole hammock, I have considered that I could tuck under-insulation between the bugnet and the hammock without buying a specific under-quilt.

I sewed my own top quilt (I actually made 2, one is for my wife) to use with the hammock. The quilts work okay on the ground, too, but it's helpful to supplement the warmth if it's very cool.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I love my eno double nest. Long and wide to fit me ( 6'4") bug net with a tarp over. Very comfortable. You need to set up a top guide line to ensure a good hang. It will give a consistent set up that way. I use it summer only with a closed cell foam pad underneath my sumer bag. The tarp is a sil/nylon, about 8x10', set up on the diagonal. I use a 3/4 " wide poly strap to go around the trees. At the ends of the hammock are carabiners with 2 round rings. Just slip between the two rings and tighten. Like a D ring belt buckle. Can fit some gear and the bike underneath to stay dry, as well as cooking. Sitting sideways is comfortable to read or relax.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I have an ENO as well and really like it. It goes with my everywhere in the summer. But I take a cue from the parts of the globe where hammocks were traditionally used, and save mine for warm weather. 

When it's cold, I'd much rather sleep on the ground with a good insulated pad.


----------



## brassnipples (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey, this is Rich
I used a hammock on the ride last year, it worked great but I'll be in a tent this year so you can borrow the hammock, it's a hennessey. They are a little finicky to setup so you'll want to practice ahead of time. It got down to 30 last year and I'm a cold sleeper but was comfortable in a 30 degree bag with an air mattress underneath and a warm layer of cloths.


----------



## taverre (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey all, I haven't bike packed yet but I do have experience with hammocks. I have several. My favorite is a war bonnet black bird with integrated bug net. If I was starting over I might look at bridge hammocks too. The learning curve was steep for me and I recommend not coming to any conclusions about comfort until you have multiple set ups under your belt. Finding the sweet spot can be effected by how far apart the two anchor points (usually trees) are, how high you put your straps and the optimal sag of the hammock. If you get a hammock with a "ridge line" you will have more luck in determining optimal sag. The way I do it, my hammock, tarp, under quilt and sleeping bag take up at least as much room as an ultra lite tent. I also tend to take longer setting up then my tent friends as trees can be limited if staying at a camp site. If on your own or with other hammocks you can be set up and good to go in around five minutes easy. I've also had several hour set ups when I was still learning nots, and did not have all the necessary equipment. 

In summary, if you do it, don't get discouraged or give up. May take several tries before you see what hammock camping has to offer.


----------



## BikesFloat (Jul 27, 2015)

Look around on hammockforums.net for used gear and for outings (hangs) in your area where you can see all kinds of gear and configurations.

I have similar sleep issues as you and I ended up with a bridge hammock (a Warbonnet Ridgerunner). Bridge hammocks (as opposed to traditional "gathered end" hammocks) require carrying spreader/end bars which provide their structure, but I found the comfort very much worth the extra weight. When backpacking, I can use my trekking poles for spreader bars. Because of the structure, sleep pads (inflatable or foam) will remain in place much better with a bridge hammock too. Just another option.

Regardless of the type of hammock you choose, the suspension (how the hammock is connected to the trees) is another area where you can shed weight and bulk. If you plan ahead you can avoid the cost of replacing a hammock's stock suspension which often consists of 12 foot long and 2 inch wide straps with metal buckles, etc.. Dutchweargear.com is probably the most popular and well stocked sight for suspension gear. In fact, it may be the best one-stop spot for anyone who wants to get started in hammocking, but doesn't want to spend the time learning all of the options and nuances involved. And even then, you'll probably end up with something from Dutch anyway. No affiliation.

Using a 25+" wide insulated inflatable pad for bottom insulation will be the best cheap/light/low bulk combination, but can be difficult to keep in place in a gathered end hammock. If you decide to go this route, a hammock with a double layer/sleeve bottom to put the pad in is a must, if you ask me. A sleeping bag for top insulation is no problem, but will require some agility getting in and out of if you want to zip it up around you in the traditional manner. Many beginning hangers convert old sleeping bags into top quilts by some rather simple zipper amputation if you have or know someone with sewing skills.

I'd look at silnylon tarps. While they aren't cheap, I'm not aware of any options that aren't too heavy and bulky for bikepacking unless you'll only be in need of something very small. The Yukon Outfitters brand mentioned above (very often on Woot for real cheap) may be an option for tarps and hammocks as well as bottom insulation, although I'm not familiar with the fabric or weight/bulk of their gear. I think most would agree, though, that silnylon tarps are the best value when comparing price vs. weight/bulk.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I use whoopie slings and tree straps for my hammock suspension. I also installed a structural ridgeline so I can get a consistent hang.

Hammock Suspension: Whoopie Slings with a Fixed Eye Loop | The GPS Geek
ENO Hammock Test Hang | The GPS Geek

And also making the quilts I mentioned earlier:
My Homemade Hiking Quilts | The GPS Geek


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

I haven't hammocked when bikepacking... my Hennessy is too bulky and heavy for how i have my kit dialed (TarpTent Moment or Contrail) - but I do like it for car camping in the warmer months.
For cool weather I use a wide foam pad from Gossamer gear to stay warm. Its too bulky for bikepacking (with my setup) - but works for hiking / camping.
Thinlight Hammock Pad
I cut it to a tapered shape as its really wide.

Have had some of my more comfortable nights in the hammock...


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

bmike said:


> how i have my kit dialed (TarpTent Moment or Contrail)


 My other shelter (new, haven't used yet) is a ProTrail; gonna use it while hiking around in the Grand Canyon later this year.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

We have tents but good grief, the SLEEP in a hammock... no question, it's part of the camping trip we covet!

We have a Warbonnet Blackbird + Superfly for me, a Dream Hammock + Edge tarp for husby, and a Hennesy Scout for Buglet. We also have Enos for day hanging/back yard napping/'day glamping' duty, but for sleeping overnight you really need a bug net for 3 season use most places here in the NW. We all just use good quality down sleeping bags and toss in a Exped downmat for the adults (scored a pad extender for husby since he's got wide shoulders) and an old '90s thermarest for the kid... she has a BA bag with the pad pocket which keeps her from wiggling off of it.

We use whoopie slings, ultralight CAMP 'biners, and 10' tree straps to get around the big timber we run into. Tarps are strung up on a Dutchware hook-rigged ridgeline off prusik knots so we can slide them around as needed, and have a netting sleeve that holds them when not in use or when the ridgeline is deployed 'just in case'. I always carry 4 groundhog stakes for my big ol tarp (which doubles as a clothing change area if anyone is feeling modest) but many times I find myself just looping off the tie downs onto sticks or whatever.

I would definitely recommend taking your gear on day trips and getting practiced at lashing them up.

Having said that... I'm always surprised that people act like hammocks are rocket surgery or something. Our recipe: Hang the thing with plenty of sag, toss the fully inflated air pad in there, toss the bag in there, have a great night, be shocked at how late you slept in the morning. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2116 (Mar 18, 2010)

verslowrdr said:


> Hang the thing with plenty of sag, toss the fully inflated air pad in there, toss the bag in there, have a great night, be shocked at how late you slept in the morning


That's pretty much about as complicated as it gets, although it took me a little bit of 'gear tuning' to get there. I went through a couple different foam pads (ridgeline, z-rest, walmart blue) before I ended up with a ul inflatable pad. The foam pads weren't long enough, so I got the inflatable in a "long" size...perfect.

+1 for Warbonnet hammocks...I use a Blackbird if it matters. Great company, made in America by really great people.


----------



## Gotcha38 (Sep 5, 2014)

I am not a hammock camper, but a coworker of mine was. He created an underquilt for his hammock out of an older sleeping bag. He just cut and sew to shape. Seemed easy and free.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

I have a Warbonnet Blackbird and Mamajamba tarp. I sleep pretty well in the hammock at around 70 degrees; but freeze below that. By the time you've added the underquilt, some sort of quilt or sleeping bag inside the hammock, you're packing more gear than an ultralight tent/sleeping pad/quilt set up. I love the mamajamba tarp, and am going to add the door kit and get a ultralight bug shelter to go underneath it. I think that will be better for me.


----------



## PantslessWithWolves (Jul 18, 2012)

It was 65 degrees and gorgeous this previous Saturday, and I had been jonesing for something resembling an adventure for a while. I decided to pack up my Ice Cream Truck Ops and pedal up the C&O canal path, and opted to bring my ENO Doublenest, Vesta top quilt, Vulcan underquilt, Atlas straps and a ProFly tarp with me.

A couple of observations:
1. My top quilt and underquilt took up the entirety of my Revelate Designs Sweetroll, and that was with me treating it as a two-sided stuff sack. In contrast, the actual hammock itself and my Atlas straps took up what felt like barely any room in my Viscacha seat bag. 
2. If you know you'll be riding in an area with no shortage of trees, hammocks open up some intriguing options. Until recently, we had a decent amount of snow on the ground and the Potomac appeared to have flooded a bit recently, which caused a primo waterfront site to go unoccupied until I found a great hang between two trees right by the water. If I had taken out my UL tent, I would still be getting thick river mud out of it or would have had to have crashed on someone else's site. Instead, I spent my evening lounging in my hammock clean and dry.
3. The ENO quilt system, despite its apparent heft, did a good job of keeping me warm. The underquilt system was simple and intuitive to figure out. To me, the somewhat bulky nature of of the ENO quilts limits their utility on longer trips, but admittedly, I could certainly try other packing arrangements that may mitigate that.

I love hammocks and I love touring/bikepacking, but I'm not 100% convinced of their ease and versatility when combined. With better planning, I could probably streamline my setup and will report back when I do. All told, I still had a damn good time sipping bourbon from my flask and watching the sunset over the Potomac while reading BIKE magazine on my iPad. No regrets!


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

PantslessWithWolves said:


> 1. My top quilt and underquilt took up the entirety of my Revelate Designs Sweetroll, and that was with me treating it as a two-sided stuff sack. In contrast, the actual hammock itself and my Atlas straps took up what felt like barely any room in my Viscacha seat bag.


What size Sweetroll do you have? I was hoping to use my Saltyroll to carry my hammock and padding. Right now everything fits in a Summit to Sea bag that is just a little bigger or just a little smaller than the Saltyroll. I'm hoping it fits because I have found that if I don't need to compress my bag, I can just stuff the whole hammock in there without even removing the insulation. If I can do the same thing with the double-sided Saltyroll, I can just pull a strap out of either side and be set up in minutes.



PantslessWithWolves said:


> I love hammocks and I love touring/bikepacking, but I'm not 100% convinced of their ease and versatility when combined. With better planning, I could probably streamline my setup and will report back when I do. All told, I still had a damn good time sipping bourbon from my flask and watching the sunset over the Potomac while reading BIKE magazine on my iPad. No regrets!


Lack of trees is a hard nut to crack. Otherwise I think hammock vs. tent is mainly a preference. I think the lightest, ultralight tent set up is a little lighter than the lightest hammock set ups, but not by miles. Reading hammockforums.net, I find that lots of backpackers use hammocks, so I figure if it works for backpackers, it's likely good enough for bikepackers, who are generally just a little less weight conscious. Also for comparison, I think it helps to compare tents to hammocks and insulation to insulation. If your top quilt is bulkier than your sleeping bag for the same temps, then there's probably a lighter, more compressible top quilt available, and once you find it, you may even find that works as well on the ground. Under quilt generally replaced the pad, and there's a lot of variation between what people use for pads, so that be a more difficult comparison.

Also, I see people comparing their ultra-light tent set-up to their Eno gear. It's not really a fair comparison. Eno is pretty much the most budget-friendly, least weight-friendly set-up. It's a great way to try out hammock-camping to see if you like it, but if your goal is to get a lighter, more packable system, there are many options. Last trip my entire hammock and insulation went on the handlebars, although that was my into-the-low-fifties insulation. I haven't yet tried my into-the-thirties set up. I think people who use down could do it easily, but synthetic insulation isn't as compressible. Also my Hennessy hammock is also not one of the ultra-light hammocks.


----------



## PantslessWithWolves (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm sorry, I mistyped- I don't have a Sweetroll, I have the Saltyroll and Harness set-up. Those are only in one size. 

You have a point about unfairly comparing UL gear to ENO stuff. Admittedly, it dipped into the upper 30s that night so I definitely needed the quilts. During a spring/summer trip, I'd probably end up leaving the UQ at home, and the more I think about it, I think I can identify more optimal ways of packing the quilts. I look forward to testing it out again as I figure out my optimal setup. I see hammocks the same way I do tents- as another tool for the toolkit. Maybe not applicable 100% of the time, but perfect for its own set of circumstances.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

PantslessWithWolves said:


> I'm sorry, I mistyped- I don't have a Sweetroll, I have the Saltyroll and Harness set-up. Those are only in one size.


I guess I'll just have to try it with my set up and see. I can always use the harness with the bag I currently have, but I am really liking the idea of just hanging the bag up and having the hammock come right out.



PantslessWithWolves said:


> You have a point about unfairly comparing UL gear to ENO stuff. Admittedly, it dipped into the upper 30s that night so I definitely needed the quilts. During a spring/summer trip, I'd probably end up leaving the UQ at home, and the more I think about it, I think I can identify more optimal ways of packing the quilts. I look forward to testing it out again as I figure out my optimal setup. I see hammocks the same way I do tents- as another tool for the toolkit. Maybe not applicable 100% of the time, but perfect for its own set of circumstances.


Only in the warmest months do I go without any underquilt. But there are probably more, lightweight options for nights you don't plan to get into the 30s.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

No under quilt for me during the summer. I planning to do a central NH trip this summer, might see some 50's. My plan is to use some tyvek underneath the hammock for plan b. I taped 2 pieces together with tyvek tape and then washed it. Held together well with much less wind noise. Bulky but not heavy.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Rob_E said:


> Also, I see people comparing their ultra-light tent set-up to their Eno gear. It's not really a fair comparison. Eno is pretty much the most budget-friendly, least weight-friendly set-up. It's a great way to try out hammock-camping to see if you like it, but if your goal is to get a lighter, more packable system, there are many options.


Fair point, Rob. I think I'm also just being cheap and reluctant to splurge on a lightweight underquilt, since it seems like the really lightweight, packable ones are pretty spendy. But in the right conditions (which without an underquilt are limited for me), I still really enjoy sleeping in a hammock.

I'd love to see more discussion on truly lightweight options that people are using. ENO has a new one called the "Sub 7" - anyone tried it?


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

Some Hammockforums talk on the Sub 7: https://www.hammockforums.net/forum/showthread.php/105819-Eno-sub-7

Hammockforums is a great resource if you really want to get into hammock camping. It seems like it has a good percentage of backpackers there, too, so there's definitely a focus on getting things light as possible for some people.

I have another hammock that seems like it might just be a cheaper knock off of the standard Eno. It's great for riding out to find a remote spot on the greenway and chilling out for a bit. I don't know that I'd want to sleep in it. One of the features I like in my Hennessy is that it's made so you lay at an angle, rather than along the curve. It means I'm laying much flatter than I am in my other hammock.

One of the changes I made, and one that many people make to lighten their set up, was to swap out the ropes that came with the hammock for something lighter and more easily adjustable. I didn't mind the weight, or notice the small change, but I did like the more simplified set-up.

Lots of people switch to down insulation because it packs smaller and is, I think, lighter. And Cuban fiber tarps are popular for being very lightweight.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I did a little more digging on the Sub 7 - it seems that a common observation is that the fabric is more breathable than their other hammocks, but the flipside is that you will get cooler in it more quickly as temps drop. While I like the weight, I don't live in a particularly hot environment, so I'm not sure I want a hammock that I'm going to cool off in more quickly. I suppose it would be nice if I did a trip to the desert, etc.

I also agree on the ability to sleep diagonally in a hammock, which the Sub 7 doesn't seem to offer a lot of room for. Weight is partially saved by making the overall dimensions smaller.

I've saved weight on my hammock setup by finding ultralightweight 'wire gate' climbing carabiners to replace the heavy carabiners it came with. Also, while the pre-made straps with loops are convenient, you really don't need them if you have some strong climbing cord and know a few basic knots. Take a short piece of tubular webbing and slide the cord through it in order to have a section that won't dig into the tree. This will also save weight and allow for more adjustability.

As far as tarps go, I use a silynylon tarp made by Etowah outfitters - it's 6' x 10' and weighs 9oz. and was half the price of what I see comparable tarps selling for on many of the hammock-specific sites.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Reflectix insulation on the inside of the hammock is good down to below 40. Reflectix is insulation for a hot water tank. It looks like a car window reflector.

I like to cut it a little long and let it curl over my feet. $2 a foot and light weight. Hennesy sells a version of this for their hammocks. Perhaps the cheapest lightest option. Not sure how long this stuff lasts though. The The under pad they sell is good down to freezing, except for the feet. Insulation ? Hennessy Hammock You have to buy the undercover to hold the under pad. A combination of Reflectix and the underpad system is good into the uper 20s. I used the under pad and a 5 foot chunk of Reflectix from my butt on down and had it curl up over the toes. toasty and warm at 28.

For just occasional use, one of the less expensive hennesy hammocks, and a chunk of 24 inch x 5 or 7 feet reflectix might work. Hammocks are cold because of the wind. Keep the wind of the bottom of your hammock to stay warm.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

chrisx said:


> Reflectix insulation on the inside of the hammock is good down to below 40. Reflectix is insulation for a hot water tank. It looks like a car window reflector...


How packable is it? Can you pack a 5' or 6' piece of it on a bike?


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Size: 67" long 29"shoulders 15" at the foot
Packed Weight: 10 oz / 280 gr
Packed Size: 4.5" x 23" / 11 cm x 58cm

form the hennesy link above


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

How are you using it? Laying on it or putting it under the hammock? With Hennessy hammocks, it's made to go between the layers of a double layered hammock.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

chrisx said:


> Packed Size: 4.5" x 23" / 11 cm x 58cm


Hmm....that's larger than I would want to bikepack with. I have a Klymit pad that packs a lot smaller than that (fits in a bottle cage). I don't see any stated "R" value for the Radiant pad on the Hennessy site though, so hard to compare the two.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

Smithhammer said:


> Hmm....that's larger than I would want to bikepack with. I have a Klymit pad that packs a lot smaller than that (fits in a bottle cage). I don't see any stated "R" value for the Radiant pad on the Hennessy site though, so hard to compare the two.


In general I think any down underquilt will be warmer and pack smaller than a closed cell pad. But the price difference is extreme.

Personally, I've found laying on top of a pad in the hammock to be difficult and to take away from the comfort of the hammock. My attempts at using one of those blue, foam pads in the hammock have always ended in the middle of the night when I throw it out and decide I'd rather sleep cold.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Rob_E said:


> Personally, I've found laying on top of a pad in the hammock to be difficult and to take away from the comfort of the hammock.


Agreed. They inevitably slip out from underneath in the middle of the night.

As I continue to ponder the relative advantages/disadvantages of hammocks, I keep coming back to the fact that they developed in tropical climates, for sleeping in hot weather. And for that purpose, they make a lot of sense and work great. But as the temps get colder, they just start to make less and less sense (for me).

And yeah, there are certainly lighter hammocks out there than my ENO single nest, but there are also significant trade-offs with going lighter as well - smaller dimensions, more breathable (i.e. colder) fabrics, etc. Shaving a few ounces, that I will then have to compensate for with a warmer (heavier) sleeping bag and/or underquilt doesn't add up for me.

I bet that if I lived somewhere that was warmer I would embrace them more as a viable option for a good portion of the year. As it is, they are a summer option for me, and largely when I'm at lower altitudes.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

Smithhammer said:


> As I continue to ponder the relative advantages/disadvantages of hammocks, I keep coming back to the fact that they developed in tropical climates, for sleeping in hot weather. And for that purpose, they make a lot of sense and work great. But as the temps get colder, they just start to make less and less sense (for me).


It all depends on what you're willing and not willing to put into it. Might as well say that bikes are made for rolling fast on asphalt, and there's no point in trying to expand their utility. Certainly if someone is comfortable and warm and happy with their tent, I see no reason why they would spend time and money figuring out a cold-weather hammock solution. For me, I've slept warmer and more comfortable in a hammock than I ever have in a tent at the same temperatures. And there are many folks on the hammock forums who are happily sleeping in hammocks at temperatures that I wouldn't even want to step outside into, let alone camp in. So it's absolutely a question of preferences and priorities, and not really a question of whether hammocks can be decent, cold-weather shelters. That part is pretty well established.


----------



## Dochartaigh (Feb 24, 2016)

Just some food for thought: I read about a lot of people here using bare minimum insulation in some cold temperatures. Although everybody sleeps differently (some hot, come cold), be well aware that you can literally freeze your butt off in temperatures as mundane at 70º. The analogy I like to use is the "bridge surface freezes before road surface" signs we've all seen while driving - it's the same in a hammock. I used to think I slept hot in my bed (and in a tent)...there has been WAY too many nights I've been chilly when it's 70º out, and downright freezing when it's 60º out (even with a down underquilt...albeit probably setup a little off in an angle).

The best advice I've read here is to go to a HammockForum camping trip. OR, pickup a $32 11' hammock from DutchWareGear (plus some cheap straps from Harbor Freight) - then try out the hammock when it's above 75-80º or so just to see how you sleep in it, and if it's for you.

I'm literally on my 8th or 9th hammock (from Warbonnet, Dream Hammock, Dutch, and Hammeck), and my 3rd or 4th underquilt, and I'm honestly still not sure if hammock camping is for me or not (recent advances in comfortable tent pads, and the SO MUCH simpler no-fuss no-fine-tuning setup of a tent keeps on making me learn towards sleeping on the ground).


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Rob_E said:


> ...So it's absolutely a question of preferences and priorities, and not really a question of whether hammocks can be decent, cold-weather shelters. That part is pretty well established.


I fully agree, Rob. Just to be clear, I'm not questioning whether hammocks can be made into effective cold-weather shelters - I'm fully aware that they can be. I just question how lightweight and packable such a system continues to be for bikepacking (I'm not talking rack/pannier touring) vs. an "on the ground system" where one can undeniably sleep more warmly with less as the temps really start to drop.

But ultimately, I also realize it doesn't just come down to such practical concerns, and that there is a fair bit of preference at play as well. Some people just really _want_ to sleep in a hammock, and some, such as yourself, sleep much better in them, so it's worth the additional effort to make it work. Like I said, I love using one when temps are favorable for it. But I also sleep just fine on the ground, so it isn't as much of a priority for me to accumulate the additional gear needed to make it work in cold weather.


----------



## dh024 (Dec 11, 2010)

Rob_E said:


> In general I think any down underquilt will be warmer and pack smaller than a closed cell pad. But the price difference is extreme.
> 
> Personally, I've found laying on top of a pad in the hammock to be difficult and to take away from the comfort of the hammock. My attempts at using one of those blue, foam pads in the hammock have always ended in the middle of the night when I throw it out and decide I'd rather sleep cold.


If I were winter camping in the hammock, yes - an underquilt is going to be warmer for sure.

But on cool summer nights or in the shoulder season when temps don't get that cold, and undercover and pad work great (and cost much less than an underquilt). The undercover (or a double-layer hammock) is key. I have had best success with using a $6 reflective pad that rolls up to the same size as a foam pad between my undercover and hammock (Hennessy Backpacker Ultralite Asum Zip). It stores nicely on my rear rack platform below my tent. And I think it would fit fine underneath a handlebar bag (it does on my bike, but I have never carried it there).

And to be fair, the Hennessy foam pad works really well also -- very warm for 3-season camping. I just found it to be too fragile and bulky for my needs. Probably not a great option for bikepackers.


----------



## Dochartaigh (Feb 24, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> I just question how lightweight and packable such a system continues to be for bikepacking (I'm not talking rack/pannier touring) vs. an "on the ground system" where one can undeniably sleep more warmly with less as the temps really start to drop.


I'm one of those crazy "ultralight" backpackers. My entire hiking packs base weight is 9 pounds (and will have nearly identical gear once I start bike camping this season). I can confidently say that for the same level of protection from the elements as a tent, your hammock setup will be a LOT heavier, MORE bulky, and MORE expensive than a tent setup. Here's two common super high-end ultralight setups (talking $900-$1200 setups here), tent vs. hammock:

ZPacks hexamid solo tent (including pole, stakes, line) 17.6 ounces 
Insulated NeoAir Xlite pad 14 ounces
20º Hammock Gear (or Enlightened Equipment) quilt/sleeping bag 22.25 ounces
_____________________
53.85 ounces ~$900

Dream hammock Darien single layer hammock 16.37 ounces
Kevlar tree straps + Amsteel suspension 3 ounces
Hammock Gear Phoenix 20º under quilt 15.25 ounces
20º Hammock Gear (or Enlightened Equipment) quilt/sleeping bag 22.25 ounces
HG Cuban tarp with doors (and all lines) 10.26
MSR Carbon Core Stakes for tarp 2.08 ounces
_____________________
69.21 ~$1200

...looking at almost a pound difference - and these are very fair comparisons. Sure, can you make your hammock out of 1oz per sq/yd fabric (if you weigh 115 pounds), yes. Can you go without a bugnet on the hammock to save weight (and just douse yourself in Permethrin and Deet), yes. Can you use thinner/lighter tree straps that will hurt the tree, yes. Can you try to sleep (and keep in place) an inflatible pad in a hammock, yes (but why would you want to when underquilts are SO much more comfortable)....but all in all, for a fair comparison of tent vs. hammock, hammocks will always be heavier and bulkier.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

Dochartaigh said:


> ...looking at almost a pound difference - and these are very fair comparisons. Sure, can you make your hammock out of 1oz per sq/yd fabric (if you weigh 115 pounds), yes. Can you go without a bugnet on the hammock to save weight (and just douse yourself in Permethrin and Deet), yes. Can you use thinner/lighter tree straps that will hurt the tree, yes. Can you try to sleep (and keep in place) an inflatible pad in a hammock, yes (but why would you want to when underquilts are SO much more comfortable)....but all in all, for a fair comparison of tent vs. hammock, hammocks will always be heavier and bulkier.


I agree that there's always a lighter tent set-up. I don't agree that a cold weather hammock set-up has to be too bulky for bike camping. You have two set ups listed, both are under 5 pounds. I doubt my hammock set up is under five pounds, but neither was my tent set-up.

For my part, if I can get my whole sleep system in the 5 pound range, I'll be happy. Tent, hammock, whatever. When using panniers, my goal was to get my entire sleep system into one pannier. Now my goal is to get my entire sleep system, except the tarp, on to the handlebars. I've been able to both, but only down to the upper 40s. My bulky, 40 degree bag takes up too much space, and some of my other insulation has to be relocated. Once I replace that bag with a 30 degree top quilt, I think I may be able to comfortably get into the 30s while maintaining my packing space requirements. Although times that I camp in the 30s are rare.

So, yeah, if the question is, "Which can go lighter, hammock or tent?" I think there are far more lightweight options for tents. But "Can I go bikepacking in cold weather with a hammock?" I don't see the problem. But then I've been known to travel with a chair, a cooler, and a frisbee, so I'm certainly not looking for the lightest possible set up. I just think that, based on my experience packing my hammock, and based on the fact that there are backpackers doing cold weather, hammock camping, it's a viable option. Just not if your goal is to have the lightest possible set up.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Rob_E said:


> So, yeah, if the question is, "Which can go lighter, hammock or tent?" I think there are far more lightweight options for tents. But "Can I go bikepacking in cold weather with a hammock?" I don't see the problem. But then I've been known to travel with a chair, a cooler, and a frisbee, so I'm certainly not looking for the lightest possible set up. I just think that, based on my experience packing my hammock, and based on the fact that there are backpackers doing cold weather, hammock camping, it's a viable option. Just not if your goal is to have the lightest possible set up.


Perhaps most importantly, it's about having fun, too. While I care about keeping my setup lightweight/minimal, I'm also not a gram-counting Nazi about it. I think one should take whatever allows them to enjoy the experience the most, and if that's a hammock or a cooler and a frisbee, so be it! I surprised my friends by bringing a small string of Christmas lights and glow sticks on my last bikepacking trip, and they were a big hit. It was sure better than hanging out in a dark tent, and lent some good ambiance for the whiskey sippin.' 

It's possible to take the über-lightweight thing to such a degree that it becomes a buzzkill.


----------



## Dochartaigh (Feb 24, 2016)

Rob_E said:


> I don't agree that a cold weather hammock set-up has to be too bulky for bike camping.


I also don't think a hammock setup is too bulky for any type of camping, although I do have to use a 60-liter pack to fit everything in (but that's with food + water + fuel). Maybe 5-8 liter difference between my tent setup and my hammock setup (don't have a good way to compare the two volumes).


----------



## dh024 (Dec 11, 2010)

Dochartaigh said:


> ...looking at almost a pound difference - and these are very fair comparisons.


Thanks for those comparisons. I agree that hammocks are not the golden solution if you really want to pack smaller and lighter.

My hammock setup probably weighs about a pound or so more than my tenting setup, too - but that little extra weight and bulk is hardly noticeable to me on the bike, and it sure is worth carrying for a much better night's sleep sometimes. Bottom line: one should consider the numbers, but only within the context of the function, IMO.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

In the pacific NW a hammock can add some camping options. 
In the desert a tent is more convenient.

My $300 tent and hammock weigh close to the same. 1 pound 10oz vs 1 pound 11oz. The tent is more comfortable on longer trips. The hammock could be more convenient in the mountains.

I eat apples and oranges
try and get the one inseason


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I think I am going to stick with a tent for my next trip, but will def. have to try out a hammock for warmer weather.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Schools out forever!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

As a result of this thread and a bunch of other stuff I've been reading lately, I've been geeking out way too much on hammocks this past week, and doing a lot more research. Found a great deal on a Grand Trunk Nano 7, which combined with the 8' x 10' silnylon tarp I already had and some whoopie slings, is coming in at <2lbs. 

At this weight, it's actually lighter (and much more packable) than my other shelter options. In fact, it's so light that I can see adding an underquilt of some sort into the mix and still being at about the same overall weight as my UL tent. Looking forward to trying out this system once the weather warms up.


----------



## Dochartaigh (Feb 24, 2016)

I hate to be a downer, but I would look elsewhere for a hammock than the Grand Trunk Nano 7. For starters it's only 9'4" long. Most people would say that 11' is needed to get a nice flat lay in the hammock (even if you're of a shorter height). I believe Dutch says 10.5', but as I'm 6'1" I always stick with the traditional 11' length. And if the hammock isn't more comfortable than your tent you're not going to be happy sleeping in it night after night.

You also need netting to keep away bugs (even coating the hammock in Permethrin won't do the trick in areas with mosquitos/biting flies (ask me how I know .

That hammock is also made of pretty thin fabric to be that weight (can't find exactly what it's made of though). I would never trust it anywhere near it's weight limit. This also brings up durability concerns too - you're much better off with a 1.4+ ounce per square yard fabric (hopefully something custom engineered for hammocks like Dutch fabric, RipStopByTheRoll, etc.).

For comparison, my lightest netless hammock to meet that basic criteria (11' long with good durability) was a 1.4 oz/sqyd fabric hammock at 9.4 ounces + ~3 ounces for suspension. That was also a hammock that was only $32 from DutchWareGear (+suspension) which is like half the price I've seen the Nano for...you can hopefully see how something like that would be a win-win situation all the way around (especially if you're sticking with a netless hammock - which I don't recommend but many people like).

**EDIT*** Because I'm bored, and hopefully because this will help some people out, here's what I would suggest for an ultralight weight (yet durable) hammock setup to start with:

$38 Dutch 11' hammock, Argon 1.6 or PolyD 1.4:
Hammock Stuff :: 11 ft. Single or Double Layer Hammocks - Dutchware Gear | Makers of Dutch Clips and other Hammock Accessories

$10 Tree Huggers, 1" wide (to protect the tree), ideally 1x 5' and 1x 7' long (priced out the 7' long ones - put a note in the order and he can give you a 5' and a 7' length...if you live out west you may need longer - I've been fine in the NE with this setup on ANY trees I've encountered)
Hammock Stuff :: Tree Huggers (pair) - Dutchware Gear | Makers of Dutch Clips and other Hammock Accessories

$16 Dutch Whoopie Hooks. These make quickly attaching/detaching your hammock from the suspension a breeze. You'll thank me later  (you can also make your own Amsteel rope carabiners from the below rope - but these are just easier all around)
Hammock Stuff :: Whoopie Hooks (Pair) - Dutchware Gear | Makers of Dutch Clips and other Hammock Accessories

$5 for 25' of Amsteel 7/64" Rope. This is to make your own whoopie sling suspension. Only tools needed is a piece of wire, a tape measure, and a large canvas needle helps ($1 at Dutch). You can buy these pre-made too but you're looking at around $20...takes about a half hour to follow along a YouTube video to make them - extremely easy.
DIY Heaven :: Rolled Goods :: 25 feet of Amsteel - Dutchware Gear | Makers of Dutch Clips and other Hammock Accessories

The above will get you an excellent ultralight hammock on the cheap. My setup identical to the above, with everything needed to set it up, came in at 14.05 ounces and $70. You would need to add suspension to most Eno/GrandTrunk/etc. hammocks anyway - so this will most likely be cheaper than anything else as well and give you a proper, tried and tested (and comfortable) setup.

OPTIONS:

$57 Fronkey Style Bug Net
Hammock Stuff :: Fronkey Style Bugnet - Dutchware Gear | Makers of Dutch Clips and other Hammock Accessories

Dual layer hammock? I would suggest this most definitely. This makes fitting a sleeping pad between the layers for insulation SO much easier. MUCH less slipping and trouble keeping the pad in place (with some foam wings added to the pad to keep your sides warm. If you were to go with a proper underquilt ($100-250+), most ultralight people would get a 3/4 length which means you need a piece of CCF (Closed Cell Foam) to keep your legs warm and the dual layer hammock (with the CCF slipped between the layers) also keeps that piece of CCF in place. Otherwise that piece of foam (if you toss and turn even a couple times during the night) in a single layer hammock will get bunched up and your feet will freeze.

SIDE NOTE:

All the above (hammock + suspension + bugnet) adds up to $127. You can get an excellent (high-end) Dream Hammock Darien hammock with integrated bugnet, single layer, for a mere $139. $179 for a double layer. Both are priced with ALL suspension needed (although I would add the $16 Dutch Whoopie Hooks to any setup to simplify things). This is the route I suggest. Hammeck also makes comparable hammocks with equal (in my opinion) quality.

Reference: I'm on my 3rd season hammock camping. I've owned probably 10+ hammocks (including making my own for even cheaper) and maybe 4 or 5 different underquilts. I find it a major pain to find trees the proper distance apart (15-22ish feet) at campgrounds I have to make reservations at so I use a tent more often anymore, but the above is what I would suggest without you having to go through all the trial and tribulation I went through to find the best setup possible.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Dochartaigh said:


> I hate to be a downer, but I would look elsewhere for a hammock than the Grand Trunk Nano 7. For starters it's only 9'4" long. Most people would say that 11' is needed to get a nice flat lay in the hammock (even if you're of a shorter height). I believe Dutch says 10.5', but as I'm 6'1" I always stick with the traditional 11' length. And if the hammock isn't more comfortable than your tent you're not going to be happy sleeping in it night after night.
> 
> You also need netting to keep away bugs (even coating the hammock in Permethrin won't do the trick in areas with mosquitos/biting flies (ask me how I know .
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your thoughts. The Nano 7 is made of ripstop nylon (1.2oz, I believe). I'm 5' 10" and from what reviews I've been reading it seems like most people (up to my height) are pretty happy with the size of the N7, though it obviously doesn't have a ton of additional room (good review here and pretty favorable opinions of it on hammockforums.com as well). My ENO SN is only a few inches longer, and I've never felt that it was too small for me to get a decent diagonal lay in it. Spent many nights in it, quite comfortably. Maybe it's also that I tend to be a slide sleeper?

Where I live in the northern Rockies, we have a short-lived, early summer mosquito season, but other than that, bugs really aren't that much of a concern here (same reason I like floorless shelters for a lot of my camping). I bring a headnet, and the rest of me is generally going to be inside a sleeping bag when I'm camping with it. Haven't had skeeters (or biting flies) succeed at biting me through the hammock and the sleeping bag yet. Besides, there are plenty of aftermarket bug screens available if I ever decide I really need one.

Anyway, it's already ordered, so I'm going to try it out. It clearly isn't the solution for everyone, but I'm willing to experiment a bit and see if it works for me. If I find that it truly is too small, I can always give it to my wife who is a few inches shorter than me.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for adding the additional info, Dochartaigh.

Here are a couple other links to hammock supplies and related cool stuff that I've come across:

OutdoorTrailGear Hammock,Backpacking, Hiking Gear+ Gear Reviews | Cottage manufacturers Co-op Store

buttinasling.com


----------



## Spinymouse (Jul 11, 2010)

Mine is a Dream Hammock. Both the quality of the hammock and the quality of the service were second to none. Randy took the time to answer all sorts of questions from me and remained patient when I had to wait a few months to gather the $ before I placed an order.

I got a double layer Thunderbird from them. The double layer really does hold a sleeping pad perfectly in place.

The bug net was a necessity for me in the places where I bike and backpack.

They have a long lead time on their orders, but it was worth the wait.

I've also placed several orders with Dutch. Both companies are examples of what's really good about cottage manufacturers.

If you haven't seen it yet, check out The Ultimate Hang - Hammock camping tips, reviews, and illustrations..


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Got my Nano 7 today and strung it up. While it's not overly spacious, there is plenty of room for me to stretch out diagonally in it with my head and feet fully inside the hammock. I think it's going to work great for bikepacking. 

Got a HG Phoenix 3/4 underquilt and some BIAS whoopie slings on the way as well.


----------



## Dochartaigh (Feb 24, 2016)

Glad it worked out for you! The Phoenix is a great underquilt (and the first real UQ I had). The only problem will be keeping a piece of Closed Cell Foam under your feet in a single layer hammock (which I still haven't found a good method to do - although I do toss and turn a ton during the night...).


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Recent updates on my hammock system have allowed me to get the whole rig (excluding sleeping bag) down to 3 lbs. This includes:

- GT Nano 7 hammock
- Tree straps/whoopie slings/toggles
- Hammock Gear Phoenix 40 underquilt
- Etowah Outfitters 8'x10' silnylon tarp
- 6 ti stakes
- stuff sacks










I have a Dutchware 11' hammock on the way as well. It weighs a few ounces more than the Nano 7, but I'm also currently using carabiners on the latter, and I'll be putting some continuous loops on the Dutchware instead, so it should come out about the same in the end, weight-wise.

:thumbsup:


----------



## shane16qr (Jun 13, 2021)

> The best advice I've read here is to go to a HammockForum camping trip. OR, pickup a $32 11' hammock from DutchWareGear (plus some cheap straps from Harbor Freight) - then try out the hammock when it's above 75-80º or so just to see how you sleep in it, and if it's for you.


I can agree, that it's pretty reliable hammock, for beginner travelers. My first hammock was called Kammok Roo Single, I could find it here on the buying camping hammock comparison website. Then, after some tests, I've decided to get a new one, Wise Owl Outfitters SingleOwl hammock, because I've heard that it's more stable. And I'm glad that it was true. Wise Owl knows for sure how to produce them.


----------

